# Rally/informal meet site



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

The site at which i am a warden, Lime Tree Park, Buxton, www.limetreeparkbuxton.co.uk closes on the 31st Oct. But we have 8 hardstanding late arrival/overflow pitches which can be used through winter for a rally or informal meet. We could probably stretch it to a few more vans if there was demand.
The shower block will be closed, but there will be electric, water and elsan.
It is a 15 minute walk to the pub.
At present we are charging £10pn with elec for the facility, but i may be able to arrange a discount for a rally/meet if the pitches are filled.
Just give me a ring 07818426393 or at [email protected] if you want to arrange something.
The site is manned all year by wardens as we have vans in storage.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

steersy said:


> The site at which i am a warden, Lime Tree Park, Buxton, www.limetreeparkbuxton.co.uk quote]
> 
> I'd be up for this one. Lovely area and close to me. Ok for a 34ft RV ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steersy

Looks interesting will be in touch with you soon when we have got Binton Rally over.


Jacquie


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

A 34ft RV would have to come in last, as it would block access to the other pitches.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

i have had a word with the owner of our site and got him down to £7pn for a rally/meet if all the pitches get filled ( 8 ). That includes elec, water and elsan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meet*

Hi

Pick a date...

Rapide561


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

You say that a 34ft RV would have to come in last as it would block access.

How many RV's (30-34ft) can you accomodate?

Do you have motorhome/RV drainage facilty (for the black and grey tanks)?

Thanks


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Rally/meet*

We have a 30ft Rv on at the moment and it does not stick out too much or block another pitch, i would not want to put anymore than 3 in that area. There is a drain point straight into the cesspit for Rv's, a hose is required, there is also a m/h grey waste point near the gate.
As for a date, just ring either me 07818 426 393 or the office 01298 22988, to arrange a date. 
As i said earlier, the site is actually closed from the 31st Oct, but the late arrival/overflow area is accessable, so the area is available anytime really.
Someone has booked on the 13th and 17th Nov so far, but only one unit on each day.


----------

